# Which glass gloth?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I see that waffle weave cloths are the way forward for glass cleaning...

Which do you guys recomend out of these from slims?

Gtec power glass cloth 
Auto finesse glass waffle towel
Dodo juice mint merkin


Or theres one for about 3 quid which i cant find the link to


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always been happy with the mint Merkin. 

The new(ish) auto finesse ones are a bit rubbish 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> I've always been happy with the mint Merkin.
> 
> The new(ish) auto finesse ones are a bit rubbish
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Is merkin a waffle weave one?

I used glass cloths from halfords but it felt too grabby and didnt glide well when using it.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

a bit different from what you've listed but i use these and they're spot on wouldn't use anything else now!

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/waffle-weave-microfibre-towel-blue?___SID=U


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Get a Klin Glass cloth or two and thank me later. They are simple and brilliant. Ive used it with Gtech Perfect Glass and Dooka Glass and it is better than any of my other glass towels in all of their differing guises.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Get a Klin Glass cloth or two and thank me later. They are simple and brilliant. Ive used it with Gtech Perfect Glass and Dooka Glass and it is better than any of my other glass towels in all of their differing guises.


Ok I have ordered some; I will thank you when they arrive...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Deffo a klin cloth from andy or nick


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

mr.t said:


> I see that waffle weave cloths are the way forward for glass cleaning...
> 
> Which do you guys recomend out of these from slims?
> 
> ...


out of those the gtechniq one as its fish scale


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> out of those the gtechniq one as its fish scale


whats the difference between fishscale and waffle weave?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Check out Paragon Microfibres. I just purchased 5 x Fishscale glass cloths, 5 x waffle weave cloths and 5 x 450GSM premium buffing towels for £25 on next day delivery. 

Prices are incredible compared to the branded towels and from what I have read, the quality is top notch also.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry guys i dont want to sound rude lol i know your trying to help but can we stick to the few options that i listed please?

its took me a while to narrow it down and i dont really want to spend another day searching for a glass cloth lol.

again i dont want to sound rude, i know people can get side tracked and then i end up getting a billion suggestions lol.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mr.t said:


> Sorry guys i dont want to sound rude lol i know your trying to help but can we stick to the few options that i listed please?
> 
> its took me a while to narrow it down and i dont really want to spend another day searching for a glass cloth lol.
> 
> again i dont want to sound rude, i know people can get side tracked and then i end up getting a billion suggestions lol.


I use a combo of the a mint merkin and a Wo-wo glass cloths and think they're pretty comparable, and the best I've tried so far

You won't go wrong with a merkin but the wo-wo ones are the same for a lot less cash

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> I use a combo of the a mint merkin and a Wo-wo glass cloths and think they're pretty comparable, and the best I've tried so far
> 
> You won't go wrong with a merkin but the wo-wo ones are the same for a lot less cash
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This is what i use at the moment...from b and q (not halfords as i previously said).

http://www.diy.com/departments/autopro-accessories-microfibre-glass-cloth/1305841_BQ.prd

Is the wowo one same material as this do you think?Cos i hate the b and q one.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mr.t said:


> This is what i use at the moment...from b and q (not halfords as i previously said).
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/autopro-accessories-microfibre-glass-cloth/1305841_BQ.prd
> 
> Is the wowo one same material as this do you think?Cos i hate the b and q one.


Ive used those and they are rubbish compared to the wo-wo one
The cloths look similar but there is a big difference when using them

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> Ive used those and they are rubbish compared to the wo-wo one
> The cloths look similar but there is a big difference when using them
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


yeah awful aint they?i bought them as i thought "i need a specific glass cloth". I didnt get on with them, felt very grabby.

So you would vouch for the wowo? is the wowo not waffle weave then?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mr.t said:


> yeah awful aint they?i bought them as i thought "i need a specific glass cloth". I didnt get on with them, felt very grabby.
> 
> So you would vouch for the wowo? is the wowo not waffle weave then?


Yeah I definitely vouch for the wo-wo one, and to top it off you get three for the price of one Merkin

They're not waffle weaves, but smooth closed loop ones, which I prefer

Grab yourself an alloy wheel drying towel while you're at it and don't forget the dw discount code

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah I definitely vouch for the wo-wo one, and to top it off you get three for the price of one Merkin
> 
> They're not waffle weaves, but smooth closed loop ones, which I prefer
> 
> ...


Im good for drying towels at the moment 

I only needed 1 cloth but on autoglanz website 1 comes up to £5.90 with the postage grr but on wowos website they only do pack of 3 but total price is £6.48 so i may aswell go through wowo.

Unless anywhere cheaper out there?

whats the discount code bud?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mr.t said:


> Im good for drying towels at the moment
> 
> I only needed 1 cloth but on autoglanz website 1 comes up to £5.90 with the postage grr but on wowos website they only do pack of 3 but total price is £6.48 so i may aswell go through wowo.
> 
> ...


Up until recently you could only get their cloths direct, AG is a new thing and pricing is a bit out

Discount code is in here somewhere
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358041

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> Up until recently you could only get their cloths direct, AG is a new thing and pricing is a bit out
> 
> Discount code is in here somewhere
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358041
> ...


ordered 3 of those wowo ones.fingers crossed theyre good lol.

do you spray the product on the cloth or the window and remove?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mr.t said:


> ordered 3 of those wowo ones.fingers crossed theyre good lol.
> 
> do you spray the product on the cloth or the window and remove?


I like a glass cleaner that has a decent work time, so I spray it on the window and wipe with one cloth, working the product, then mop up the remaining residue with another cloth

This method gets one cloth dirtyer, but the final wipe is done with a clean one, leaving the glass spotless

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> I like a glass cleaner that has a decent work time, so I spray it on the window and wipe with one cloth, working the product, then mop up the remaining residue with another cloth
> 
> This method gets one cloth dirtyer, but the final wipe is done with a clean one, leaving the glass spotless
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is blue roll suitable for the 1st cleaning step and a dedicated glass cloth for the final wipe down?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Is blue roll suitable for the 1st cleaning step and a dedicated glass cloth for the final wipe down?


Don't see why not, I know some people who only use blue roll for the whole process and that seems to work well

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The wowo glass towels aren't particularly special tbh. The £1 glass cloths I got out Asda are just as effective and they aren't great either.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> The wowo glass towels aren't particularly special tbh. The £1 glass cloths I got out Asda are just as effective and they aren't great either.


I disagree actually, I've used the cheapo ones and these are definitely better

Prefer them to the shopnshine waffle weave and they're pretty equal to the Merkin, at a fraction of the cost

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would get the Klin Korea glass cloths, best glass cloth I've had. Used it with Dooka Glass


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Gone for 3x wowo ones.will see what theyrelike


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

mr.t said:


> Gone for 3x wowo ones.will see what theyrelike


but they wasn't on your list :lol::lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> but they wasn't on your list :lol::lol:


haha ye i know i thought sod it go for that 1.was bit cheaper anyway.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I would get the Klin Korea glass cloths, best glass cloth I've had. Used it with Dooka Glass


Mine arrived today
Yes, I agree, it's the best glass towel I've had so far - it's got the perfect amount of bite for the final streak free wipe

Waffle weave is now used for the heavy lifting - Klin Korea for the final wipe.

The problem with the fish-scale cloths (I find) is that they're too grabby on the glass - they stick rather than glide (for me) - so instead of cleaning, they fold over while you're using them.

Same with the dual-sided glass cloths that I've used (the ones that look like corduroy), definitely worse after the first wash.

Thanks


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

mywowo arrived this morning.
they do seem similar to the b and q ones...fingers crossed they are not like them.

I found the b and q ones didnt glide, they dragged and folded itself.grr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

best one ive used by a country mile is the microfiber madness cloudbuster, tryed loads and this one is EPIC


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ive bought 5 blue glass clothes from In2detailing - They feel great so will report on my findings


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Check out Paragon Microfibres. I just purchased 5 x Fishscale glass cloths, 5 x waffle weave cloths and 5 x 450GSM premium buffing towels for £25 on next day delivery.
> 
> Prices are incredible compared to the branded towels and from what I have read, the quality is top notch also.


That site looks fantastic thanks for heads up, let us know how you get on with fishscale clothes as I need to replace my Microfiber madness cloudbuster glass cloth been great but I would like to try something else know


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> That site looks fantastic thanks for heads up, let us know how you get on with fishscale clothes as I need to replace my Microfiber madness cloudbuster glass cloth been great but I would like to try something else know


they are still the best!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> they are still the best!


That's good to know had this one for years washed many times, looks nothing special but works well, was surprised others did not mention it already


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Check out Paragon Microfibres. I just purchased 5 x Fishscale glass cloths, 5 x waffle weave cloths and 5 x 450GSM premium buffing towels for £25 on next day delivery.
> 
> Prices are incredible compared to the branded towels and from what I have read, the quality is top notch also.


Had a look myself and are very good prices,only negative for me is the 450gsm towels are only that on one side? Short pile on reverse?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Short pile is excellent also soapy. Still really soft. Used them today with some QD and they worked well. 

The fishscale glass cloths are also excellent. They don't absorb the glass cleaner so allow it to be worked in a little. You then have the other side of the spectrum with the weaves towels causing the glass cleaner to flash aftet a single swipe. Both come to the same results but in differeny ways, both are brilliant.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

These from Wilkos are great....

http://www.wilko.com/cloths+rubber-...-microfibre-cloth-blue-60-x-80cm/invt/0328272


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

These are also great from Wilkos, i have got a couple of them, with hairy mf one side and a kind of thin foam sponge other side which is vreat for demisting / polishing.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-glass-cleaning-cloth/invt/0344798

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> That's good to know had this one for years washed many times, looks nothing special but works well, was surprised others did not mention it already


Me too to be honest. I've tried most mentioned on here already and the microfiber madness is simply light years in front.

I only need to most mine once and that will do the full car


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Short pile is excellent also soapy. Still really soft. Used them today with some QD and they worked well.
> 
> The fishscale glass cloths are also excellent. They don't absorb the glass cleaner so allow it to be worked in a little. You then have the other side of the spectrum with the weaves towels causing the glass cleaner to flash aftet a single swipe. Both come to the same results but in differeny ways, both are brilliant.


I didn't really get on with the paragon fishscale cloths, I find them far too grabby for my liking, they tend to bunch up unless they're saturated in product. I always go back to my waffle weave, although I am keen to try out the wowo cloth.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Must have been your glass then bud as no issues on my front. Fold it up and use it like any other glass cloth, same story with the waffle weaves from paragon. I particularly like them due to the quick flashing they create.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

neilmcl said:


> I didn't really get on with the paragon fishscale cloths, I find them far too grabby for my liking, they tend to bunch up unless they're saturated in product. I always go back to my waffle weave, although I am keen to try out the wowo cloth.


You can have my wowo ones. Used once, hate them


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> I didn't really get on with the paragon fishscale cloths, I find them far too grabby for my liking, they tend to bunch up unless they're saturated in product. I always go back to my waffle weave, although I am keen to try out the wowo cloth.


I agree with you, I don't really like the paragon ones either.
Wo-wo ones are good, my preference are the glass cloths from in2.

Keen to try the MM cloudbuster though


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I use a MM CloudBuster, teamed up with Dooka Glass and it works well for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

tried all sorts of glass towels, always end up reverting back to waffle weave


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Asda specials are £1 and are great :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Klin Korea Glass Shine

Only water required


----------

